# Internet sharing config on bsnl type II Modem



## killerz (Nov 26, 2007)

i hav purchased bsnl typeII mode (siemens SL2_141) which is a wifi router + 4 lan slots.
i hav a wifi enabled laptop and a PC with lan.
i want to share dataone net on both laptop and Pc .
the pc is connected to modem with lan cable and laptop can be connected wirelessly to modem..
is it possible that i use net through the pc and laptop,simultaneously ..connected to modem?
how to setup such connection?
and where shud i create ppoe connection.


----------



## din (Nov 26, 2007)

May be you can read *this thread* by our senior member - *infra_red_dude
*
It is a modem-router thing, but very similar to your case. You can make it work with slight modifications.


----------



## killerz (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks very much din..it helped ..just a few tweaks and its running.

but i hav to enter my ppoe username and pass in modem config..so the modem remains always connected. and thus both pc and laptop are always connected to broadband.
i wonder if there was a way..if they get connected only by dialing?


----------



## din (Nov 26, 2007)

I am not very sure, but got this info

_login to modem ( *192.168.1.1 ) ;
select bridge mode for the wan settings and for
the connection type ; save settings ; reboot modem .

And use a SW Dialer with your user name and password
to connect to the net ( Windows XP has inbuilt dialer ) _

This is a rip off from - here


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 26, 2007)

r u usin Pppoe


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 26, 2007)

Try to find if ur modem settings page has connection timeout option.This option automatically disconnects from net if there is no traffic for sometime(given by the user).


----------



## killerz (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks for helping out guys..

if i i dial ppoe through my laptop(wifi) then the Pc(lan) could not get connected and viceversa.
coz bsnl allows only 1 user to login.

the setup shud be such that..i connect through pc by dialing ppoe...and laptop(wifi) shud be connected to wifi modem by any means ..doesnt matter. The net shud work on both machines ..same time.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 27, 2007)

u can use bridge mode also if u wanna download frm 2-8 disccount on nite time

jus enable net sharin frm lan prop...


----------



## killerz (Nov 28, 2007)

i m subscribed to 900Ul plan..no prob with night time.


----------

